# 2nd batch of Bacon (Lots of pics)



## link (Nov 8, 2015)

Since the first batch of bacon I mad is now done (it was 25 lbs) i thought it was time for another batch. The first time I made it I used POPS Brine. It came out great!

For the second batch I thought I would try the dry cure method. So I followed Bears "Bacon Extra Smoky" method. How can you go wrong with Bears instructions?

Weighed and measured Tender Quick Once rubbed brown sugar was added per instructions.













20151030_165653.jpg



__ link
__ Nov 8, 2015






This is 20 lbs (two bellies)













20151030_170603.jpg



__ link
__ Nov 8, 2015






So after the necessary cure time (8 days) sliced in half to check cure.













20151108_153344.jpg



__ link
__ Nov 8, 2015






Fry Test (just right)













20151108_153422.jpg



__ link
__ Nov 8, 2015






Into the smoker it goes with Maple pellets.













20151108_163102.jpg



__ link
__ Nov 8, 2015






Last time I did this I sliced it all by hand. This took a while and my slices were not real consistent so I bought myself a new toy today.













20151108_152851.jpg



__ link
__ Nov 8, 2015


















20151108_164843.jpg



__ link
__ Nov 8, 2015






I will smoke today from 4 pm till about 11 pm at a temp of 100° with maple pellets. I will let it rest overnight and maybe do the a few more hours tomorrow,

Thanks for looking! I will post some finished/sliced photos later.

Link


----------



## link (Nov 8, 2015)

Video of the smoke coming out.


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 8, 2015)

Watching.  Cant go wrong with following Bear.    Thumbs Up


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 8, 2015)

It's a bacony time of year! Should be tasty!


----------



## oregon smoker (Nov 8, 2015)

Will Be Watching  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Keep On Smokin,

Tom


----------



## link (Nov 10, 2015)

Here it is after 10 hours of smoke (maple)













Bacon.jpg



__ link
__ Nov 10, 2015






Now I will let it rest and try out the new slicer on Thursday.

Link


----------



## oregon smoker (Nov 10, 2015)

Looks great, will still be watching  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Tom


----------



## link (Nov 11, 2015)

OK, All done. As expected Bears instructions were dead on. This batch is better than the first try. We all like how the bacon came out with the dry cure better than the wet cure. Not sure why but the taste is awesome.

So, followed Bears instructions, Smoked for almost 10 hours with maple pellets (half a tube of apple), let it rest for two days and sliced. If I haven't said it already Oh My God, what a difference it makes to have a slicer!

Thanks for watching, I hope you enjoyed it. I know I did.

18 lbs packaged 1 lb for dinner and 1 lb of pieces in the freezer for what ever I need.













Sliced.jpg



__ link
__ Nov 11, 2015


















Packaged.jpg



__ link
__ Nov 11, 2015






Any comments or tips are welcomed.

Link


----------



## dukeburger (Nov 11, 2015)

Really need to get my hands on some pork belly (among other things).

Looks terrific...


----------



## disco (Nov 12, 2015)

Beautiful Bacon Bro.

Points.

Disco


----------



## redheelerdog (Nov 12, 2015)

Wow! awesome job on the bacon. That really came out great.


----------



## link (Nov 12, 2015)

Thanks guys, I created a monster at home though. My wife will not buy bacon from the store anymore so I have to make sure not to run out. Luckily I have two more bellies in the freezer just waiting.

Link


----------



## harley10 (Nov 26, 2015)

That is some nice looking Bacon. Thanks for the pics.

Dave


----------



## oregon smoker (Nov 26, 2015)

that  some good looking bacon  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Slicing up all the BBB and meat loafs tomorrow myself 

Keep on Smokin,

Tom


----------



## driedstick (Dec 4, 2015)

Looks great but I do have one comment???? Why is it not sent to me yet?? Did you loose my address or what ?? 

Nice job,,,

DS


----------



## link (Dec 4, 2015)

Sorry DS I must have misplaced the address somewhere. Maybe next time.

Link


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 4, 2015)

Sorry to take so long to find this, Link!!!

And Thanks to Driedstick for bumping it up, or I still wouldn't have found it !!

Looks Awesome, Link!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





--------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Now you Stuck real good !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'm glad you like it !
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------

